
Microsoft Aims to Train 25M Workers Free in 2020 - lenwood
https://www.wsj.com/articles/microsoft-aims-to-train-25-million-workers-free-in-2020-11593529201
======
lenwood
THE 10 JOBS MICROSOFT IS OFFERING FREE "LEARNING PATHS" FOR: Customer service
specialist, Sales representative, IT support/help desk technician, Digital
marketing specialist, Project manager, Graphic designer, Financial analyst,
Data analyst, IT administrator, Software developer

